# Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?



## Yureth (6. August 2018)

*Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Hey, ich möchte meinen PC langsam aber sicher komplett erneuern  da er in die Jahre kommt. Anfangen wollte ich mit dem Speicher, da dort aktuell die größten Probleme bestehen. Mein C Laufwerk ist quasi voll und ich hab keinen Freien SSD Speicher zum zocken. 

Und da liegt der Knackpunkt, C ist so voll und ich weis noch nicht mal genau mit was, da sind teilweise Ordner von denen ich nicht weis wie wichtig die nun sind, und scheinbar ist alles entbehrliche Deinstalliert dennoch hab ich da quasi keinen Platz,  Meine 2 zusätzlichen Platten laufen problemlos, vor allem da ich dort sämtliche Ordner selbst erstellt habe und Programme an klar identifizierbaren Orten installiert wurden, leider sind es nur normale Festplatten.

Der Plan für mein neues System ist es 2 SSDs und HDDs nach Bedarf zu haben, Windows soll auf eine SSD mit 250GB, da soll wirklich  NUR Windows drauf und Programmen die für mich quasi fest auf den Rechner gehören wie zb 7Zip und co,  Ich habe mir überlegt sogar den Benutzerordner auf ein anderes Laufwerk auszulagern. Zusätzlich zur 250GB SSD will ich eine 1TB SSD kaufen die für Spiele und alle möglichen Programme gedacht ist, und zu guter letzt 1 oder 2 HDDs je nach Bedarf für alles andere, 

So nun meine Frage, macht so eine Einteilung überhaupt Sinn? Oder wird das nicht so funktionieren wie ich es mir Gedacht habe? Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Kauf bis zum Black Friday Sale warten weil ich mir da noch bessere Preise erhoffe, aber ich spiele mit den Gedanken mir die kleinere 250GB SSD schon in den nächsten Tagen zu kaufen weil ich sonst von den HDDs aus zocken müsste,  und da gehen mir die Ladezeiten auf den Geist, vor allem wenn ich an den baldigen Release von Monster Hunter denke.


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Mir wär die 250er SSD zu teuer, mit einer 500er hast du das bessere GB/€ Verhältnis.
Aus purer Faulheit würd ich alles auf die 1TB-SSD installieren, außer Resteverwertung einer alten SSD seh ich da keinen Sinn das Betriebssystem von den anderen Daten zu trennen.


----------



## Yureth (6. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Ja das die 250ger ssd nicht das beste Preis Leistungsverhältniss hat ist mir bewusst,  Mein C Laufwerk hat aktuell 500gb groß und quasi voll, hab Angst dass durch meinen schludrigen Umgang mit dem Speicherplatz auch die 1TB  SSD voll wird ohne dass ich Platz für Spiele finde,


----------



## IICARUS (6. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Würde auch wenn eine 500GB nehmen, die Preise sind für solch einer grösse heute viel besser geworden.
Habe vor einigen Monaten auch auf eine 500 GB SSD aufgerüstet, die alte 250 GB SSD ist für Spiele resaviert, da die neue ein NVMe Laufwerk ist und somit schneller.

System habe ich darauf installiert.
Spiele laufen auf der alten SSD und Daten wie z.B. Dokumente, Musik, Bilder und Downloads habe ich mittels Pfad auf einer meiner HDDs verschoben.
Vorteil: spare Speicherplatz und falls ich mal mein System neu aufsetzen müsste muss ich davon nichts sichern. Einfach nach dem neu aufsetzen Pfad setzen und alles ist wieder da.

Spiele die ich nicht häufig spiele landen auch auf einer HDD, denn normalerweise liegen die Vorteile nur darin das ein Spiel schneller lädt. Nicht immer macht eine SSD im Spiel was aus, es seiden es handelt sich um ein Spiel was oft auf das Laufwerk zugreifen muss. Bevorzugte Spiele habe ich aber auf meiner alten SSD drauf.


----------



## alfalfa (6. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Habe in allen meinen Rechnern nur 120er SSDs für Windows und ein paar Programmchen. Die Dinger kosten ja nur noch unter 25 €.
Das reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn man Windows sauber hält (Datenträgerbereinigung alle paar Wochen mal), dann sind locker noch 30 - 40 GB über.
Spiele sind bei mir auf der 2 TB HDD, außer beim Laptop, da wollte ich keine HDD mehr drin haben wegen Geräuschen und Wärme, deshalb hat er nun 3 SSDs.

Also wenn da wirklich nur Windows drauf soll, reicht eine 120er locker aus.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



Yureth schrieb:


> Der Plan für mein neues System ist es 2 SSDs und HDDs nach Bedarf zu haben, Windows soll auf eine SSD mit 250GB, da soll wirklich  NUR Windows drauf und Programmen die für mich quasi fest auf den Rechner gehören wie zb 7Zip und co,  Ich habe mir überlegt sogar den Benutzerordner auf ein anderes Laufwerk auszulagern.



Und WARUM willst du das so machen? 
Warum nicht eine größere SSD mit mehreren Petitionen?


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Ich würde auch gleich zu einer größeren SSD raten. Besseres P/L. Außerdem sind die etwas schneller.


----------



## alfalfa (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> ...mit mehreren Petitionen?





Ok, ich weiß, dass du "Partitionen" meinst.
Aber zwei getrennte Laufwerke haben Vorteile: Ist eins im Eimer, funktioniert das andere noch und nicht alle Daten gehen flöten.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich für Windows immer ein eigenes physisches Laufwerk und ein weiteres (mit mehreren Partitionen) für persönliche Daten, Spiele usw.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Ich habe Windows auch auf einer 275GB SSD aber nur weil die schon vorhanden war. Ansonsten mach es wie die anderen User vor mir schon schrieben, nimm eine größere SSD allein wegen dem P/L Verhältnis ist das schon die bessere Lösung.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Ok, ich weiß, dass du "Partitionen" meinst.
> Aber zwei getrennte Laufwerke haben Vorteile: Ist eins im Eimer, funktioniert das andere noch und nicht alle Daten gehen flöten.
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich für Windows immer ein eigenes physisches Laufwerk und ein weiteres (mit mehreren Partitionen) für persönliche Daten, Spiele usw.


Ja zwei (oder mehr) verschiedene physischen Laufwerke würde ich immer nehmen. Falls eins mal kaputt geht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Ok, ich weiß, dass du "Partitionen" meinst.



Verdammte Autokorrektur 



> Aber zwei getrennte Laufwerke haben Vorteile: Ist eins im Eimer, funktioniert das andere noch und nicht alle Daten gehen flöten.


Das ist leider nicht ganz zuende gedacht. 
Denn es kann durchaus sein das alle Laufwerke gleichzeitig das zeitliche segnen. Ob durch sowas wie Netzteildefekt, Überspannung, Brand etc.. 
Das einzige was hilft sind Backups - nicht mehrere Laufwerke.


----------



## XT1024 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



Yureth schrieb:


> Mein C Laufwerk hat aktuell 500gb groß und quasi voll, hab Angst dass durch meinen schludrigen Umgang mit dem Speicherplatz auch die 1TB  SSD voll wird ohne dass ich Platz für Spiele finde,


Ich würde ja mal nachsehen, wer oder was so viel verbraucht, z. B. TreeSize oder stumpf mit den Eigenschaften diverser Ordner (Programme, Benutzer, ProgramData...) anfangen.
500 GB kommen kommen doch nicht einfach aus dem Nichts. 



Spoiler



Ich erwähne einfach mal beiläufig, dass bei mir auf C:\ 16,5 GB belegt sind. Deshalb finde ich wohl auch diese 250 GB oder noch größeren "System"-SSDs überaus merkwürdig.


----------



## Yureth (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal nachsehen, wer oder was so viel verbraucht, z. B. TreeSize oder stumpf mit den Eigenschaften diverser Ordner (Programme, Benutzer, ProgramData...) anfangen.
> 500 GB kommen kommen doch nicht einfach aus dem Nichts.



Ist zu großen Teilen meine Schuld, allein der Benutzer Ordner frisst über 100gb, manche Programme haben sich auch direkt unter C:/ installiert. (Natürlich hab ich das irgendwann so abgesegnet während der Installation)

Da liegen auch einige Dateien einfach so in C:/ rum also nicht in irgendwelchen Ordnern, hab soweit alles entfernt wo ich mir sicher war dass ich nichts kaputt mache, den BenutzerOrdner hab ich erstmal so gelassen weil mir das den Aufwand da überall durchzuschauen nicht wert war, wenn ich in absehbarer Zeit eh eine komplette Neuinstallation angehe. 

Auf jedenfall hab ich mich sehr verbissen in den Gedanken auf dem neuen System Windows auf einer kleinen physisch separierten SSD laufen zu lassen.  250GB scheinen aber wirklich etwas überdimensioniert zu sein, jedenfalls nur für Windows 10. 

Hab aber gestern von einem Kumpel bei Saturn die Möglichkeit bekommen, die 860 EVO mit 250gb, für 50€ zu kaufen,  was das Preisleistungsverhältniss wieder in ein besseres Licht rückt ich denke da Schlag ich zu, und dann später im Jahr nochmal wenn ich ein geiles Angebot für eine 1TB SSD erwische.

*Eine Frage hätte ich noch:* Ich will bis zur Neuinstallation von win10 die SSD als Zusätzlichen Speicher nutzen, Als ich mein aktuelles System zusammengebaut habe hielt ich es für ne geile Idee ein internes DVD Laufwerk zu verbauen, dass würde ich gerne entfernen. Jetzt weis ich nur nicht an welchen Anschluss ich die SSD anschließen soll, aktuell sieht es wie folgt aus:

Sata Anschluss 0: DVD Laufwerk (D: )
Sata Anschluss 1: SSD mit Windows (C: )
Sata Anschluss 2: Datengrab (E: )
Sata Anschluss 3: Datengrab (F: )

Kann ich die SSD einfach ans freie Kabel des DVD Laufwerks an den Anschluss 0 anschließen, oder sollte ich es an Anschluss 4 anschließen, oder gar alle Laufwerke einen Anschluss nach vorne umstecken und die SSD in den dann freien Anschluss 4 stecken, und müsste ich da dann bei der Bootreihenfolge im Bios etwas ändern? Kenne mich da nicht so gut aus.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Kannst machen wie du möchtest, voraus gesetzt der Bootmanager liegt auch auf C was auch normal mit Windows 10 so sein sollte.


----------



## Yureth (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kannst machen wie du möchtest, voraus gesetzt der Bootmanager liegt auch auf C was auch normal mit Windows 10 so sein sollte.



Ah ok, also bleibt C immer C egal an welchen SATA anschluss es angeschlossen ist?


----------



## HollyD (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Ja, das schon.

Aber schau auf dem Mainboard, welche SATA -Stecker du hast. Meins hat zum Beispiel zwei getrennte für Sata 6GB/s und der rest (glaub ich) 3GB/s.
Was hast du denn für ein Board?


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Das stimmt, gibt es bei manchen Boards, aber nicht bei allen.
Meiner hat nur  6GB/s SATAs.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Das stimmt, gibt es bei manchen Boards, aber nicht bei allen.
Meiner hat nur  6GB/s SATAs.

Du musst dann nur zuschauen das dein Laufwerk mit dem System in der Bootreihenfolge ganz oben angesetzt ist.


----------



## XT1024 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*

Datenträger sind doch keine Herdentiere.
Jetzt 500 GB(?) SSD, dann 250 GB, irgendwann 1 TB und dazu noch die zwei HDDs?



Yureth schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall hab ich mich sehr verbissen in den  Gedanken auf dem neuen System Windows auf einer kleinen physisch  separierten SSD laufen zu lassen.


Erlaubt ist, was Spaß macht aber ich versteh noch immer nicht, wie das  das Problem mit dem Datenmüll lösen soll. Der einzige Unterschied ist  doch, dass 250 GB schneller voll sind als die 500 GB jetzt.  

Gerade nach


Yureth schrieb:


> Windows soll auf eine SSD mit 250GB, da soll wirklich  NUR Windows drauf und Programmen die für mich quasi fest auf den Rechner gehören wie zb 7Zip und co


frage _ich_ mich, wie man mit ein paar Programmen, OS, ProgramData und C:\Users\*\AppData (die Ordner wie Bilder usw. verschiebt man doch sowieso) mehr als 50 GB belegen kann.
Normalerweise würde ich ja meinen, dass jeder seinen Platzbedarf selbst am besten kennen müsste aber...


Wie wär's mit Daten sichern und die SSD einfach mal komplett leeren? Die für dich wichtigen Daten wirst du doch hoffentlich finden.


----------



## HollyD (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kleinere SSD nur für Windows sinnvoll?*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Daten sichern und die SSD einfach mal komplett leeren? Die für dich wichtigen Daten wirst du doch hoffentlich finden.



Das würde ich auch vorschlagen. Bevor in teure SSDs investieren, einfach mal Windows neu installieren. Ist mühsam, aber hat bei mir immer schön geholfen 


PS: Meine Festplatte ist auch recht voll; Habe Steam/Uplay/Origin auf einer eigenen HDD. Doch es werden sehr viele Dinge in C: gespeichert, was diese SSD dann schnell zumüllt.


----------

